# Axel landslide



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

No not yet. I'm waiting for them to be released.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

I had two different sights by them. One target and one hunting sight. They make good stuff.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

How did you hear about the new Landslide sight?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

Prowler said:


> How did you hear about the new Landslide sight?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


My buddy has the older version,looks pretty nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

Lancaster archery has them on website but backordered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

Prowler said:


> I had two different sights by them. One target and one hunting sight. They make good stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


I like using x hair and they offer that.Is that what u got?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

darensrussell said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't been on their site in a while.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

Don’t do it,It will just cost u money [emoji383] lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

darensrussell said:


> I like using x hair and they offer that.Is that what u got?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, in matter in fact I do. I used one years ago (less the x hair) and I forgot how much I dig a single pin for hunting. Less of a cluster f in the apperature goin single pin. But added the torque ring, rheostat and the x hairs on my Axcel sight. Good stuff.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

darensrussell said:


> Don’t do it,It will just cost u money [emoji383] lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao.......I don't deliver pizzas so it doesn't much matter.....laffin....

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

X hair only way to go for me,just seems natural when huntin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

Prowler said:


> Lmao.......I don't deliver pizzas so it doesn't much matter.....laffin....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Ya I guess my pizza delivery days are way way in rear view[emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

darensrussell said:


> X hair only way to go for me,just seems natural when huntin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Yeah it has it's appeal for sure. I really like the round part at the cross hair intersection. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

darensrussell said:


> Ya I guess my pizza delivery days are way way in rear view[emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lolol...spend it now and enjoy yourself. Can't take it where we all will be going eventually. Plus I don't think paper could survive the heat......lmmfao....

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

Prowler said:


> Yeah it has it's appeal for sure. I really like the round part at the cross hair intersection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


What’s there customer service like? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

Prowler said:


> Lolol...spend it now and enjoy yourself. Can't take it where we all will be going eventually. Plus I don't think paper could survive the heat......lmmfao....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


lol ... invest in gold bars[emoji91]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

darensrussell said:


> What’s there customer service like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dunno.....never had an issue with either sight. I did buy a three pin scope to try out. Seems that may have an issue with the verticle adjustment part of the pins. I gotta call them and see what they say. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

darensrussell said:


> lol ... invest in gold bars[emoji91]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lolol

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

Prowler said:


> Dunno.....never had an issue with either sight. I did buy a three pin scope to try out. Seems that may have an issue with the verticle adjustment part of the pins. I gotta call them and see what they say.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


I’m thinking about calling also to get timeline when they will be available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmmm....I'd like to see one in person. Kinda looks like the Spot Hogg Hogg father. In regards to the gear driven vertical adjustment. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

I bought one and no estimated date yet on delivery. Please post it u do get a date


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

Benjamin59 said:


> I bought one and no estimated date yet on delivery. Please post it u do get a date


You order from Lancaster Archery?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Prowler said:


> You order from Lancaster Archery?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Yep I ordered the x41 plus fixed mount


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

Benjamin59 said:


> Yep I ordered the x41 plus fixed mount


Was it in stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

darensrussell said:


> Was it in stock?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn’t see ur previous post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

darensrussell said:


> Was it in stock?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No just was able to back order it


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

Benjamin59 said:


> No just was able to back order it


I’ll let u know if I get ahold of someone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFD7C (Oct 27, 2012)

I think they posted at one point its expected sometime in March


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

HFD7C said:


> I think they posted at one point its expected sometime in March


Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moray1976 (Sep 28, 2016)

Felt like a solid sight, the movement was very smooth. The quick release method for up down movement is pushing in the large wheel was really easy and felt solid when moving. Overall like most Axcel sights felt well made and very solid, no wiggle. The dual sight tape indicators would make it easy to swap between heads as well.


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

moray1976 said:


> Felt like a solid sight, the movement was very smooth. The quick release method for up down movement is pushing in the large wheel was really easy and felt solid when moving. Overall like most Axcel sights felt well made and very solid, no wiggle. The dual sight tape indicators would make it easy to swap between heads as well.


Did you notice any plastic parts?

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

Prowler said:


> Did you notice any plastic parts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Plastic?I thought they were aluminum and carbon fiber. I’m curious now .Not a cheap sight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

darensrussell said:


> Plastic?I thought they were aluminum and carbon fiber. I’m curious now .Not a cheap sight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the Axcel AccuTouch Plus Carbon Pro sight I have now has a plastic block that is the slider and has the scope attached to it. I guess they did that to save weight. Aluminum woulda been heavier. I think it's ok but would like to see if this new one is all aluminum and carbon.


Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## darensrussell (Jan 25, 2021)

Prowler said:


> Well the Axcel AccuTouch Plus Carbon Pro sight I have now has a plastic block that is the slider and has the scope attached to it. I guess they did that to save weight. Aluminum woulda been heavier. I think it's ok but would like to see if this new one is all aluminum and carbon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Maybe I should quit looking at them and stick with my old HHA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Nov 1, 2004)

darensrussell said:


> Maybe I should quit looking at them and stick with my old HHA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lolol.....nah, give it a look and see what ya think.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## HFD7C (Oct 27, 2012)

I've got one on order without scope


----------



## BowHunter123765 (Jan 11, 2021)

I have heard there are problems with the scope but otherwise they are great sights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearhuntr46 (Jun 15, 2021)

I want one now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

